# Streamer Leaders



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

I have read that Kelly Galloup likes to use Maxima Chameleon 20# and Ultragreen 12# tied together for his streamer leader. I have read opinions that Chameleon can be visible and scare fish. Does anyone have a favorite brand (color) or leader material used for streamer fishing? Or should I just stay with clear mono?

Thanks---


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

I just use a piece of 8lb clear mono tied to the heave duty 20lb mono that is hooked directly to the fly line. Works great for me..


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I just make a tapered leader with 4' of 20# mono tied to 3' of 15# mono, tied to 2' of 10# mono. I add about 2' of either 8# or 6# tippet to the 10# and that gives me a leader that's about 11' long.
I will use fluorocarbon tippet some of the time but usually just mono fly tippet.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I use the same leader as Galloup except just the regular Maxima ultragreen. About 20" of 20 lb. and 16" of 12 lb. Sometimes if I feel the need, I'll use 16" of 2x flouro instead of the 12 lb. A short leader so the sinking line actually makes your streamer sink.

Grandpa, doesn't having an 11' leader while streamer fishing just defeat the purpose of using a sink tip or sinking line.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes it does. If I'm using a sinking line, I just add 6' of 8# tippet.
The long leader is for river streamers and floating line.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I like the Maxima Chameleon- I can't believe that the fish shy from it- Streamer fishing mostly is based on feeding trout, agressive behavior, prey instincts- not much time to have that going thru their head and then decide " hey I see that line".


----------

